# Gear Swap at CKS



## goosecharger (Jan 18, 2014)

Just wanted to let you guys know about the gear swap in mid-august... Come out and get a new boat before the gore race..

Here's the description and a link to the FB page:

https://www.facebook.com/events/250215161841801/

Come on down to the CKS Retail store in downtown Buena Vista and save big on all new and demo fleet kayaks, boards, gear and accessories (Excluding 2015 Jackson Kayaks). Everything will be on sale and older inventory will have blowout pricing. The savings are fantastic! 

CKS will be hosting our Annual, End-Of-Summer Gear Swap on Saturday August 16-17th (9am-5pm both days). Come early to drop off your gear (4-6pm Friday) and check out the Store-wide super sales which starts on Friday! 

CKS will be selling many of our demo boats, SUP boards, rafts, IK's and gear direct to the public. This is a first come first serve sale. 

Bring in your old gear and sell it in the swap and upgrade into some new gear. If your items sell, choose between a full (no commission, you get 100% of the sale price) in in-store credit that never expires or cash back minus a 30% commission.

CKS will only be accepting the five essentials: boards, kayaks, paddles, pfds, helmets and sprayskirts.

GEAR DROP-OFF: 
Friday 4:00pm-6pm
Saturday and Sunday starting at 9:00 am &

**All unsold items must be picked up no later than 5:00pm Sunday - No Exceptions

If you don’t want to wait to see if your items sell? Then take advantage of our trade-in program. You can trade in your gear for instant CKS credit to shop with over the weekend or save the credit for future purchases

STORE HOURS: 
Friday & Saturday Aug 15-16th: 9:00am - 7:00pm
Sunday, August 17th: 9:00am - 6:00pm


----------

